# Activated Sound Tracks



## HauntedSFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, If I have 5 rooms, and a track for each room, how can I make the tracks start asoon as someone enters each room? I have tried looping the tracks before, but they just enter the room when the track is half way through? Thanks Ben.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I used digital voice recorders connected to motion sensors some years back.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's a lot of ways to do this. Your sound system needs to know when a person enters the room. This can be done by PIR sensors, switch mats or other methods of detecting a warm body. I assume that more than one person is entering the room, so you need to use a system that "locks out" after the first detection so that the sound won't be turned off or re-started. Many stand-alone PIR systems can be set up to do this. You can also go with a computer controlled system, using PIR sensors to detect the person, and playing an MP3 file. The sensor would be disabled during playback.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you set the computerized version so it stops and resets as soon as there's no one in the room anymore? To ensure that the next group will catch it at the very beginning?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm. You'd need a way to tell the system that there's nobody in the room. There are PIRs that are used for turning off lights in a room if no movement is detected for _n_ minutes or seconds. They will also turn on the lights when someone enters a room, so they would work for both ends of the room. As long as the people in the room are sufficiently active, the PIR will keep the lights (or sound) on. Here's an example:
http://www.levitonproducts.com/cata...sid=BE38059FEB2315F2C858110319B5422D&pid=1208
The cost may be a bit high, depending on how many rooms you're talking about.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

This can do exactly what you need. I can help you build them and program them if you need help.

http://www.freewebs.com/hpropman/MP3 player hack w Mot Det.html


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good links, hpropman. I've been doing VB and VBA coding for >10 years so the programming should be easy stuff. The circuits look easy to build, as well. Thanks!


----------

